# LONDON | Millharbour Village | 142m | 45 fl | 139m-33m x 7 | 45-10 fl x 7 | T/O



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

Millharbour Village
*Isle of Dogs
E14*

*Official website:* http://www.millharbourvillage.com/

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/14/03195


*Development Facts*

*Sites:* 3 Millharbour and 6, 7 & 8 South Quay

*Developer:* Galliard Developments

*Architect:* Studio Egret West and Hawkins\Brown

*Residential units:* 1,500

*Education/leisure space:* 13,525 m²

*Commercial space:* 5,820m²

*Public parks:* 2


*Buildings*

*G1.1*: 45 storeys | 144.51m AOD | 139.23 AGL

*G1.2*: 14 storeys | 49.68m AOD | 44.4m AGL

*G1.3*: 39 storeys | 126.65m AOD | 121.85m AGL

*G1.4*: 10 storeys | 38.63m AOD | 33.35m AGL

*G2.1*: 39 storeys | 131.26m AOD | 126.46m AGL

*G2.2*: 35 storeys | 117.95m AOD | 113.15m AGL

*G3*: 45 storeys | 146.60m AOD | 141.80m AGL

*G4*: 32 storeys | 106.35m AOD | 102.35m AGL



































































































-


----------



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

Some of the scheme has been approved and has been sold however some has been rejected with concerns over affordable housing and densities.


----------



## stop that (Jul 28, 2015)

Massive. Canary wharf will be huge. It would be great yo see a render of ALL the tower projects going on there.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Under construction, in fact topped out



Master_Builder said:


>


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

why on earth does CTBUH have this marked as a vision? hno:


----------

